# MK2 rims/wheels inspiration



## lifesthateasy (Nov 14, 2020)

Hello,

I'm thinking of buying new rims for my beloved 211 HP Oolong Grey MK2 2.0 TFSI from 2011 (front wheel drive, don't judge please ), and I was wondering if you could share your experiences. My mechanic who specializes in TTs recommended not to go above 18 inches since I use the TT as a daily driver and we have some legit shitty roads around here, and I was wondering what your experiences/recommendaitons are. I'm more specifically looking for inpiration and tips on brands. I find myself really liking style of the newer angular silver and black Audi wheels, like the ones fittet on the MK3:










However, I kinda think this style wouldn't match the MK2's more curvy lines.

So yeah, I'm mostly just looking for inspiration (what wheels/rims is your TT sporting?) and some practical tips (like can/should I get wider tyres, what are some things to look out for, would a 19 inch really be a bit risky and uncomfortable for shitty roads, especially since I don't even have magnetic ride?)


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Earlier this year I replaced my 18s with 19s and honestly I don't think there is any difference


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I have Bola FLB 18s on mine, only 8.1kg too.


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

lifesthateasy said:


> ... I find myself really liking style of the newer angular silver and black Audi wheels, like the ones fittet on the MK3
> 
> However, I kinda think this style wouldn't match the MK2's more curvy lines.


If you skip to the end of this video, there's a Mk2 with those Mk 3 wheels.
I think the car might be the same as yours too, Oolong Grey.






Here's a screen grab from the video:


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

MT-V6 said:


> Earlier this year I replaced my 18s with 19s and honestly I don't think there is any difference


Same dont really notice any difference


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

chrisj82 said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier this year I replaced my 18s with 19s and honestly I don't think there is any difference
> ...


 Get the right tyre brand in the right size & there is no need to fear the 19s , they look so much better & in no way do they spoil the ride . 
Dunlop SportMaxxRT2 are my current favourite for all round user benefits , quiet , comfy , grippy , affordable .


----------



## lifesthateasy (Nov 14, 2020)

andy mac said:


> Here's a screen grab from the video:


Yes, it's the same color! Yeah I do feel the styles don't quite match... Nice find though, thank you!


----------



## lifesthateasy (Nov 14, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Earlier this year I replaced my 18s with 19s and honestly I don't think there is any difference


Do you have rough roads around, too? In the city it's mostly find but we do tend to go on coutryside trips. According to my mechanic with the 19 inch rims there's the risk of a chipping the tyre between the hole and the rim and I'd rather not try that lol


----------



## lifesthateasy (Nov 14, 2020)

Flashy said:


> I have Bola FLB 18s on mine, only 8.1kg too.


Ooh really cool, gotta love white mk2s with dark rims!


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

this is 19s 8.5j bola b1 with offset et35 245/35 19 Goodyear eagle f1 super sport tyres 
























no spacers required


----------



## lifesthateasy (Nov 14, 2020)

chrisj82 said:


> this is 19s 8.5j bola b1 with offset et35 245/35 19 Goodyear eagle f1 super sport tyres
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> ...


Oooh that looks amazing! Kinda wish I've gotten myself a red or white TT instead of the grey haha!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

sleeping fox said:


> Dunlop SportMaxxRT2 are my current favourite for all round user benefits , quiet , comfy , grippy , affordable .


This is actually what I have, and previously had on my 18s too. An all round good tyre that isn't mentioned as ofter an Pirelli, Goodyear etc



lifesthateasy said:


> Do you have rough roads around, too? In the city it's mostly find but we do tend to go on coutryside trips. According to my mechanic with the 19 inch rims there's the risk of a chipping the tyre between the hole and the rim and I'd rather not try that lol


Pretty sure there are rough roads throughout the UK [smiley=bigcry.gif] I drive around potholes and rough patches as much as possible, I can't say it made much difference overall. I currently have the standard suspension (not S line/TTS/magride etc)


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Had a few different sets on my 8j , fitted these yesterday , think they will be staying longer than the rest .


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

19s here and no issues


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

chrisj82 said:


> this is 19s 8.5j bola b1 with offset et35 245/35 19 Goodyear eagle f1 super sport tyres
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1
> ...


That car is looking fantastic Chris. Checked out a few of your vids on Youtube, very good info mate.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

sleeping fox said:


> Had a few different sets on my 8j , fitted these yesterday , think they will be staying longer than the rest .


 Very nice!


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Rufflesj said:


> chrisj82 said:
> 
> 
> > this is 19s 8.5j bola b1 with offset et35 245/35 19 Goodyear eagle f1 super sport tyres
> ...


Cheers mate


----------



## AB888 (May 23, 2021)

Rufflesj said:


> 19s here and no issues


I've been looking at a set of these alloys and they look great great on your car, my car is black and I think the alloys style and colour suits 8)

Right where do I sign&#8230;.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Oem 19" black edition rims with 8mm h&r hub centric spacers


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

AB888 said:


> Rufflesj said:
> 
> 
> > 19s here and no issues
> ...


Seem to be quite rare also mate, I've only seen 2 other Audis with them in the near 2yrs I've owned this motor


----------



## AB888 (May 23, 2021)

Seem to be quite rare also mate, I've only seen 2 other Audis with them in the near 2yrs I've owned this motor[/quote]

Actually I thought these were standard rotor type, on closer look they're quite different and much nicer - do you recall where you got yours from and any details about the wheels?

Cheers


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

AB888 said:


> Seem to be quite rare also mate, I've only seen 2 other Audis with them in the near 2yrs I've owned this motor


Actually I thought these were standard rotor type, on closer look they're quite different and much nicer - do you recall where you got yours from and any details about the wheels?

Cheers[/quote]

No idea mate unfortunately. Dealer had put them on brand new before I bought the car, I don't even know if they're standard Audi rims or just aftermarket :?: Have only ever seen them twice, a set on an A5 and another on an A6


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

They weren't ever a factory option for the MK2, not sure what they are from actually. Are they still 9J?


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> They weren't ever a factory option for the MK2, not sure what they are from actually. Are they still 9J?


Dunno, not an area I've ever bothered about, on 255 tyres which are 10", if that tells you anything?


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

AB888 said:


> Rufflesj said:
> 
> 
> > 19s here and no issues
> ...


https://www.hotlinetyres.co.uk/21r8-rot ... ith-tyres/


----------



## AB888 (May 23, 2021)

Thanks for the link, appreciated [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Recently treated my 2008 FWD model to a set of Romac Venom grey with polished face. Love them! Decided to stick with 17" as car is my daily. I drive mostly on A/B roads around Yorkshire. Tyres are Goodyear Asymmetric 5.


----------



## Ryan28 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have the Forged Y spoke oem optional extra wheels. These are 20" 9j et52 with 15mm spacers. These were then re sprayed Aurum gold as seen on the Porsche GT3RS.


----------



## bevsmotor (Jun 2, 2011)

Is it ok to fit 8.5 x19 with offset of 48. If it is will 255 35 19 tyres be ok without any rubbing ?
Thanks


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> They weren't ever a factory option for the MK2, not sure what they are from actually. Are they still 9J?


Had fronts off to do pads, thought I'd update, they're 8.5


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Ryan28 said:


> I have the Forged Y spoke oem optional extra wheels. These are 20" 9j et52 with 15mm spacers. These were then re sprayed Aurum gold as seen on the Porsche GT3RS.
> View attachment 2


Those look fantastic mate


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

bevsmotor said:


> Is it ok to fit 8.5 x19 with offset of 48. If it is will 255 35 19 tyres be ok without any rubbing ?
> Thanks


Should be fine mate, that's my set up on standard suspension and I could go 25mm/20mm front & rear drop with room to spare.


----------



## LML (Sep 10, 2021)

Hey @ryan28, are you experiencing any fender rubbing with your 15mm spacers? I'm running 19/9" wheels with 255/35 tires on a 2014 TT (S-line) and want to find out the max spacing I can do without rubbing my fenders. You running 15mm front and back? Would you recommend that or would you go different front and back? Other welcome to chime it too of course!


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

So I have a fair few I can share...

I will list my wheels I'm trying to sell first mind 😅 My 'old road' wheels
2Forge ZF5 - 18x9 ET35 at only 8.4kg a wheel - 245/40 R18 PS4/Goodyear F1 5's



















My current Track wheels
1Form somethings - 18x8.5 et45 with 12mm F (clear brakes) and 15mm R spacers (even the 'stance' up) - 235/40 R18 ADO8R's



























Sneak peak of the new current road wheels
Rota Titan 18x9 et42 - 245/40 R18 Goodyear F1 Supersports








[/url]


Very first / old set up
Bola CSR 19x9.5 supposed to be et45 - believe these were machined wrong to et40 - ran 5mm rear spacers - 245/35 R19 Goodyear F1 3's



























Ex misses old set up's I did for her
JapanRacing JR11 19x9.5 et45 - 235/35 R19 Rainsport 5's
Oz Superterismo 20x8.5 et35 - 225/30 R20 Nankang NS20s


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Do you remove anything from inside the arches to prevent rubbing? I ran 11mm spacers on et45 8.5j wheels with 245/40/r18 tyres (Bridgestone) and there was some rubbing. The Bridgestone have quite a rim protector on them too.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Anyone?

I don't understand how some are running wheels with a bigger offset than me without issue?


----------



## True-blue (Oct 25, 2019)

Barr_end said:


> So I have a fair few I can share...
> 
> I will list my wheels I'm trying to sell first mind 😅 My 'old road' wheels
> 2Forge ZF5 - 18x9 ET35 at only 8.4kg a wheel - 245/40 R18 PS4/Goodyear F1 5's
> ...


like the look of the 2forge wheels, any rubbing issues though at ET35 & 9J?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Always need to remove the rear arch tabs and good wheel alignment for camber change helps too


----------



## EsnTT (May 27, 2019)

Last year I changed the stock 17" alloys to 18" S-Line Ronals, 8.5j ET52 & 245/40/R18 Pirelli Cinturato tyres. Picture below is sitting on the original 13 year old factory Sachs suspension so plenty of room for lowering / bigger rims or both.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bola FLD lightweight 19 x 8.5 et38 255 PS4S tyres


----------

